# Best Magic??



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Which "college" of magic do you think is the best and which spells the most useful? I often like to go for something a bit different where possible that gives me a tactical edge


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

to be honest, i always went for the obvious destruction, bright magic, simple and effective.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Lore of heavens easily lots of magic missle type spells.


----------



## Packing Steel (Jun 5, 2007)

lore of metal I reckon, specially if you're rucking with chaos or brettonians, mash up enemy armour good style , depends whether you want to use your wizards to inflict actual damage, or give direct support to your troops, lore of heavens is good for artillery (second sign of amul spell, kicks ass reroll misfire results i think???)


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Definately re-rolls can certainly be powerful. was suprised to see it taken away from the orcy magics


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

i always go for the Heavens: comet of casendora, and uranon's thunder bolt just cant be beat!


----------



## Frodo (Nov 13, 2007)

take lord kroak and a mix of whateva spells u want! the best of all 8 lores


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

high magic or life


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Heavens, Light, and Metal for me... Though I rarely use any currently.

Heavens - removes many restrictions on direct damage spells (LOS/Rng)
Light - Massive damage to the most common enemies (Undead/Daemons)
Metal - Sniper Magic? What's not to love?


----------

